# Will this lye work or soap?



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Just wondering if this will work to make soap or if I need to order some off line? http://www.lowes.com/pd_486650-331-HD-CRY-DO___?Ntt=lye&UserSearch=lye&productId=4751600


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, that's 100% lye.


----------



## JustinRobinsREO (Jan 2, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you! I have some goat tallow I rendered and am excited to make soap with it!


----------

